# Lengthening the Bicep



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

Does anybody have any tips as to how to get a bit more length in the bicep (as in right down to where the elbow bends) I seem to have a slight gap before the bicep begins to rise :confused1: , wondering if there are any particular exercises that could help with this?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Cant be done

Tendon insertions are responsable for bicep length

Having torn off both my biceps and had them re-attached, They are both now shorter than before..

Even Tho I knew it was the case, I stil discussed at lenght with top consultant, and answer is still NO

And No, there is no special exercises you can do, FACT


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Cant be done
> 
> Tendon insertions are responsable for bicep length
> 
> ...


Damnnn - must just be my ****ty genetics :lol:


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

I agree with jw.

My theory is during a hammer curl the bicep is lengthened therefore you maybe able to stimulate more fibres.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

unfortunately it is indeed down to the tendon insertion, *VERY* unfortunate!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

Does anyone do hammer curls using the rope on a cable? I can't decide whether DBs are better or the rope pull-up...


----------



## phenom82 (Dec 30, 2008)

Have you tried jelqing


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

phenom82 said:


> Have you tried jelqing


jelqing lmao. that was on extreme male beauty weren't it? to make your knob longer! haha i don't know if the same principle would apply when talking about biceps training. :lol:


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

sorry OP nothing you can do.

i have the exact same problem. all my muscles have very short insertion points actually. this combined with a barrel like body means i generally look like ****, but it does seem to have positives for strength.

just focus on getting stronger and bigger biceps. no one will really notice that you have really high biceps if you have huge cannonball biceps. also make sure you don't neglect your triceps.

pic is one of my failures!


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

I've got the same thing and yes it sucks. I always look at guys with long, full biceps with great envy!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

DanB said:


> I've got the same thing and yes it sucks. I always look at guys with long, full biceps with great envy!


I do this aswel, except often it's my friends who don't even train, who never will train, who are pussies, what a waste of genetics.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

You can only pee with the c0ck you have got !!!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> Does anyone do hammer curls using the rope on a cable? I can't decide whether DBs are better or the rope pull-up...


il do the hard sets with dumbells,finnish with the rope 1 set.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

pea head said:


> You can only pee with the c0ck you have got !!!!


exactly! just unfortunate that some people are swinging around their knees.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

godsgifttoearth said:


> exactly! just unfortunate that some people are swinging around their knees.


Or if its like Irish Beasts, its normally found suffocating in his trimmed pubic hair.


----------

